# Jd650



## THD4725A6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking for advice on a 650 jd. I am hoping to find models of mower decks that will fit my tractor. Both Belly mower and 3 pt. It is a 1981 2 cyl diesel, with both mid and front PTO. It is 18HP.
Thanks,


----------

